# anyone play furoticon?



## Poptarts (Mar 9, 2012)

It's an adult furry card game, but don't knock it till you try it! It's really fun! I was hoping to find extra people to play it with! I'm in california, the bay area. So anyone interested?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 9, 2012)

nope don't play it and really don't care to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

Hell no I _*don't*_ play that!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 9, 2012)

oh yea cause thats something i want people in a cafe to see me play, a bunch of neckbeards playing a furry fuck me game >:I


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> oh yea cause thats something i want people in a cafe to see me play, a bunch of neckbeards playing a furry fuck me game >:I


People that play furoticon are the last group of people that should be reproducing in the first place.


----------



## Poptarts (Mar 9, 2012)

there's really no need to be mean... I was just asking


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

Poptarts said:


> there's really no need to be mean... I was just asking


I think you took a wrong turn somewhere, furaffinity forums is /b/ just with animal avatars.
I think you were looking for-
http://www.sofurry.com


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 10, 2012)

Card games on motorcycles.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Card games on motorcycles.


Vaginas on motorcycles.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50DZe234Vrk[video=youtube;dLGSv8bkaew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLGSv8bkaew[/video]
^reference is at the end.
Whoops posted the wrong video.


----------



## Poptarts (Mar 10, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Card games on motorcycles.



Yugioh abridged? I love that


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 10, 2012)

for some reason reading that makes me cringe


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> for some reason reading that makes m*y vagina* cringe


Fixe'd


Poptarts said:


> there's really no need to be mean... I was just asking


Yeah well I'm going to go build my own furry card game!  With blackjack & motorcycles.  In fact forget the furry card game.


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 10, 2012)

OH GOG I CANY BREATHE AFTER THE CARD GAMES ON MOTORCYCLES.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I think you took a wrong turn somewhere, furaffinity forums is /b/ just with animal avatars.
> I think you were looking for-
> http://www.sofurry.com


Don't you _dare_ compare FAF to /b/.

Bad megalodon, bad!


----------



## Tybis (Mar 10, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Don't you _dare_ compare FAF to /b/.


The anus of the internet?
I've heard legends of such a place...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 10, 2012)

I dare anybody who plays Furoticon to do so in a public coffee bar, amidst a group of non-Furries. Something about hearing the words "Canine Cockslut" or "Purple Wolf Dildo" makes me think that the owner of the coffee bar would ask you to leave and in some jurisdictions, they'd even have you arrested.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> People that play furoticon are the last group of people that should be reproducing in the first place.



said the pony guy


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> said the pony guy


Said the furry.


DarrylWolf said:


> I dare anybody who plays Furoticon to do so in a public coffee bar, amidst a group of non-Furries. Something about hearing the words "Canine Cockslut" or "Purple Wolf Dildo" makes me think that the owner of the coffee bar would ask you to leave and in some jurisdictions, they'd even have you arrested.


The person would might even so much wind up on the sex offender registry.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 10, 2012)

ITT: Furry fuck me games and YGO:TAS + saying 'vagina' til it loses all meaning.

What is this, I don't even


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

AlexInsane said:


> ITT: Furry fuck me games and YGO:TAS + saying 'vagina' til it loses all meaning.
> 
> What is this, I don't even


Well it is furoticon, the thread was doomed from the start.


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Well it is furoticon, the thread was doomed from the start.



I'm not sure why the OP expected differ...

Oh, right, a newfag that doesn't know the meaning of lurk. I get it now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Said the furry.



Pony fags are worser.


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Pony fags are worser.



....so it's true. there are furries who haven't yet been infected.

I used to think it was but a myth. but it's right here before me... it's... beautiful.


----------



## triage (Mar 10, 2012)

people who play furoticon are pretty much like people who wear tapout shirts, they're doing you a huge favor.

so, you know, you can know to avoid them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 10, 2012)

Hell no. Card game of faps. No thanks


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2012)

eh, I'm beginning to think this game is one of those things that are so awkwardly obvious, the the people who play them in public, more than likely do it as a joke.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 10, 2012)

"we're so ironic, playing this sexual game in public!"


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 10, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Pony fags are worser.



U so wrong, bro. So wrong.

I shall pray to Rainbow Dash for the cleansification of your soul.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 10, 2012)

AlexInsane said:


> U so wrong, bro. So wrong.
> 
> I shall pray to Rainbow Dash for the cleansification of your soul.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 10, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


>


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

Kaamos said:


>





Perverted Impact said:


>


I officially have no clue what is going on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I officially have no clue what is going on.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2012)

No, but I've played SPANC. It was okay but I'd rather not do it again.



Perverted Impact said:


> Pony fags are worser.


NOT THIS AGAIN


----------



## Seppel (Mar 11, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I dare anybody who plays Furoticon to do so in a public coffee bar, amidst a group of non-Furries. Something about hearing the words "Canine Cockslut" or "Purple Wolf Dildo" makes me think that the owner of the coffee bar would ask you to leave and in some jurisdictions, they'd even have you arrested.



Hi! I'm Seppel, the creator of Furoticon. 

I've played Furoticon in semi-public places where it was acceptable to play, and I've always had interested people sit down and join in a game. Most often, the interested people will find the game hilarious and fun! The people who aren't interested will just take a glance and move on. 

It's also a fun social ice-breaker for the right crowd. If you're worried about an overabundance of "neckbeards," my tournament data shows that between 15% and 20% of all Furoticon players who have attended at least one sanctioned Furoticon tournament in the past year are female, which is leagues above any other card game.



CannonFodder said:


> Well it is furoticon, the thread was doomed from the start.



We are currently finishing up work on our fourth card set, "Tribes of Tanglebrook," which will be released in June. There is no doom -- Furoticon has and will continue to be successful and grow thanks to our many fans and players. We blend comedy with strategy and a little sexual allure to make a tasteful adult game.

If you have any questions about the game, I'd be glad to answer them. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2012)

Seppel said:


> Hi! I'm Seppel, the creator of Furoticon.
> 
> I've played Furoticon in semi-public places where it was acceptable to play, and I've always had interested people sit down and join in a game. Most often, the interested people will find the game hilarious and fun! The people who aren't interested will just take a glance and move on.
> 
> ...


OMG IT'S ANOTHER GREENREAPER.

To be more serious I hate to rain on your parade, but I just can't see how this is, well, "tasteful". I'm sure it's fun for some and that it's not all neck beards and shit, but I don't think furry porn (or whatever you wish to call it) and tastefulness go hand in hand.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

Seppel said:


> Hi! I'm Seppel, the creator of Furoticon.
> 
> I've played Furoticon in semi-public places where it was acceptable to play, and I've always had interested people sit down and join in a game. Most often, the interested people will find the game hilarious and fun! The people who aren't interested will just take a glance and move on.
> 
> ...


...I call bullshit.
Any normal person would think that the game is socially unacceptable and that playing a erotic cardgame in the presence of places such as McDonalds or church or any public place is not acceptable behavior.
By "semi-public places" do you mean furry cons?  Cause that doesn't count.

I wasn't referring to your card game, I was saying this thread is doomed to either end up with extreme derailment or you defending your card game and refusing to listen to any arguments presented against you and that this conversation is doomed to spiral into you saying "anybody that disagrees with me a is a troll" or "you're just a prude".  Furaffinity forums has done this dance about a million times before, we know where it is going.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ...I call bullshit.
> Any normal person would think that the game is socially unacceptable and that playing a erotic cardgame in the presence of places such as McDonalds or church or any public place is not acceptable behavior.


SHUT UP, YOU. I'd totally play an erotic furry card game in McDonald's or Church. Just imagine the awesome reactions and it's not like those places don't deserve some IRL trolling.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> GREENREAPER.


They say if you type "wikifur" three times he'll appear in your topic and act likes a total tool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> They say if you type "wikifur" three times he'll appear in your topic and act likes a total tool.


*begins tapping shoes together*
wikifur wikifur wikifur


Kellie Gator said:


> SHUT UP, YOU. I'd totally play an erotic furry card game in McDonald's or Church. Just imagine the awesome reactions and it's not like those places don't deserve some IRL trolling.


You'd probably just wind up in prison.


----------



## Seppel (Mar 11, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> OMG IT'S ANOTHER GREENREAPER.
> 
> To be more serious I hate to rain on your parade, but I just can't see how this is, well, "tasteful". I'm sure it's fun for some and that it's not all neck beards and shit, but I don't think furry porn (or whatever you wish to call it) and tastefulness go hand in hand.



"Ah, good taste! What a dreadful thing! Taste in the enemy of creativeness." ~Pablo Picasso.

But yes, in all seriousness, Furoticon includes only mild fetishes. There will be absolutely *no* cub, scat, gore, incest, vomit, pregnancy, rape, death, or menses in Furoticon, ever. That is what I mean by a tasteful adult product. 

If your convictions are just that you don't find anthro characters in sexual situations appealing, then I can't help you there, haha. I've thought about making an anime-themed spinoff, with humans, mecha, naga, catgirls, etc., but personally I appreciate the talents of anthro artists moreso, and touring anime conventions is something I'd rather not do. 



CannonFodder said:


> ...I call bullshit.
> Any normal person would think that the game is socially unacceptable and that playing a erotic cardgame in the presence of places such as McDonalds or church or any public place is not acceptable behavior.
> By "semi-public places" do you mean furry cons?  Cause that doesn't count.



This is why I said places where it is *acceptable* to play. If someone would like to play this in McDonalds or a church, then I cannot help you. 

Places I have had permission to demo Furoticon include local gaming stores, fetish clubs, group gatherings, and yes, conventions. I wish I had more time to give demos and be present in the community, but running a business on top of a full-time job eats up a lot of my free time.



CannonFodder said:


> I wasn't referring to your card game, I was saying this thread is doomed to either end up with extreme derailment or you defending your card game and refusing to listen to any arguments presented against you and that this conversation is doomed to spiral into you saying "anybody that disagrees with me a is a troll" or "you're just a prude".  Furaffinity forums has done this dance about a million times before, we know where it is going.



Thank you for your concern. I am always happy to hear any criticism. If I were to ignore complaints and suggestions, we would not be able to improve our work.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> *begins tapping shoes together*
> wikifur wikifur wikifur
> 
> You'd probably just wind up in prison.


I know, but what a cause to end up in prison for, man! Just think of the headlines!



Seppel said:


> If your convictions are just that you don't find anthro characters in sexual situations appealing, then I can't help you there, haha. I've thought about making an anime-themed spinoff, with humans, mecha, naga, catgirls, etc., but personally I appreciate the talents of anthro artists moreso, and touring anime conventions is something I'd rather not do.


On the contrary I do find them rather attractive. I just... never considered it to be a tasteful hobby, in the same way I don't consider video games to be a tasteful hobby. That may just be me, though.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 11, 2012)

So what is the point in this game? Getting together with a bunch of other men, looking at dickfurry cards, and having a crafty wank under the table?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

Seppel said:


> "Ah, good taste! What a dreadful thing! Taste in the enemy of creativeness." ~Pablo Picasso.
> 
> But yes, in all seriousness, Furoticon includes only mild fetishes. There will be absolutely *no* cub, scat, gore, incest, vomit, pregnancy, rape, death, or menses in Furoticon, ever. That is what I mean by a tasteful adult product.


Actually that quote wasn't towards sexualized drawings, but rather about how current societal trends dictate art trends and artwork that falls out of the current trends is downtrodden or downplayed.
A example is with is modern art is the current trend and art outside the genre doesn't make as much money or get enough attention or such.


Trust me you haven't met Kellie.


----------



## Seppel (Mar 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually that quote wasn't towards sexualized drawings, but rather about how current societal trends dictate art trends and artwork that falls out of the current trends is downtrodden or downplayed.
> A example is with is modern art is the current trend and art outside the genre doesn't make as much money or get enough attention or such.
> 
> 
> Trust me you haven't met Kellie.



Thank you for the context of that quote!  I like Picasso. He always seemed to move on to new things immediately after reaching what felt like mastery of a subject.



Smelge said:


> So what is the point in this game? Getting together with a bunch of other men, looking at dickfurry cards, and having a crafty wank under the table?



You control your own customized harem, and your goal is to use your harem to break through your opponent's harem and orgasm your opponent. ...in the context of the game, of course. 

What happens behind closed doors is entirely up to you and your partner(s), haha.

On your turn, you have 10 Action Points to use to play cards or take game actions. For example, drawing a card costs 5 AP, and each member of your harem costs 1 AP to send over to your opponent's bed for a round. You play resource cards that give you Gender Points, which are like your mastery over certain genders/sexes. More talented harem members cost you more GP to play. 

You win by sending enough pleasure over to your opponent. Each member of your harem can pleasure each gender differently (different attack values), and when you send them out against your opponent's harem, your opponent can defend, or "put out" with his harem. You count up the pleasure, and if it's too much pleasure, some will orgasm and go to the couch (discard pile). Clear a path to your opponent and you win!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 11, 2012)

Seppel said:


> You control your own customized harem, and your goal is to use your harem to break through your opponent's harem and orgasm your opponent. ...in the context of the game, of course.



I think you just broke my brain. Hold on, I think I can fix it for myself.



> You control your own customized *vagina*, and your goal is to use your *vagina* to break through your *vagina*'s *vagina* and *vagina *your *vagina*.



There we go. :V


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 11, 2012)

So, if I'm reading this right, it's basically dog cock yu-gi-oh?

This thread went from special to pants-on-head retarded in ten seconds flat. We're not even in the den, either!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 11, 2012)

Seppel said:


> *mince*



Right. So what's the point in it being erotic. You play that shit in public, and you're being a pervert in public. You play it at home, and end up having a fat sweaty guy masturbating down your leg. And don't even fucking start with that "oh, it's not sexual" bullshit. If it wasn't sexual, it wouldn't be an erotic cardgame.

HEY I HAVE A GREAT IDEA, LETS MAKE A CARDGAME THAT MAKES SOCIALLY AWKWARD PEOPLE EVEN MORE SOCIALLY AWKWARD WHEN THEY START PLAYING WITH IT IN PUBLIC


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> So, if I'm reading this right, it's basically dog cock yu-gi-oh?



I think it's a ripoff of Magic The Gathering then anything else.


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 11, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> I think it's a ripoff of Magic The Gathering then anything else.



Ah. Gotcha.


----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2012)

Seppel said:


> You control your own customized harem, and your goal is to use your harem to break through your opponent's harem and orgasm your opponent





Seppel said:


> We blend comedy with strategy and *a little* sexual allure to make a tasteful adult game.



|3


----------



## Seppel (Mar 11, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Right. So what's the point in it being erotic. You play that shit in public, and you're being a pervert in public. You play it at home, and end up having a fat sweaty guy masturbating down your leg. And don't even fucking start with that "oh, it's not sexual" bullshit. If it wasn't sexual, it wouldn't be an erotic cardgame.



It *is* sexual. Thankfully, enough people are comfortable in their sexuality these days to laugh and have fun socially with adult material. 

However, I am sorry to hear that, at your home, you have a lot of fat sweaty guys who would masturbate down your leg if you tried to play Furoticon. I wish you the best in improving your living conditions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

Seppel said:


> It *is* sexual. Thankfully, enough people are comfortable in their sexuality these days to laugh and have fun socially with adult material.
> 
> However, I am sorry to hear that, at your home, you have a lot of fat sweaty guys who would masturbate down your leg if you tried to play Furoticon. I wish you the best in improving your living conditions.


I think you are confusing sexuality with furry, there's a difference.
While they do overlap both can survive on it's own without the other and function without the other.  Granted often times the fandom is hypersexualized you can draw general non-sexual art and until there's no dissertion between the two to the point that it's PHYSICALLY impossible to do anything furry without a sexual connotation your argument is invalid.  By physically impossible I mean that your argument is invalid until there is a point in time where drawing a non-sexual furry drawing or such rips open the fabric of space-time and destroys the universe.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 11, 2012)

Seppel said:


> Places I have had permission to demo Furoticon include local gaming stores, fetish clubs, group gatherings, and yes, conventions



so you demo'd it at a place full of nerds, a place full of people who like fetishes anyway, groups of furries and even bigger groups of furries.
...what point were you trying to make here again? 

your game is entirely socially unacceptable. every sane person who would see you play it in public would frown upon you, and rightfully so. if i had kids and they would come into contact with this game while you are playing it in a park or something like that id be pissed! 
i dont mind that the game is mostly sexual. but there is just no way that you can play it in public! you can really only play it in at places where no one cares about it. and thats at furry gatherings or game stores.


----------



## Seppel (Mar 11, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> your game is entirely socially unacceptable. every sane person who would see you play it in public would frown upon you, and rightfully so. if i had kids and they would come into contact with this game while you are playing it in a park or something like that id be pissed!



The same could be said for all adult products. I have never recommended playing Furoticon in public places or places where it is not acceptable to do so. 



CaptainCool said:


> i dont mind that the game is mostly sexual. but there is just no way that you can play it in public! you can really only play it in at places where no one cares about it. and thats at furry gatherings or game stores.



You can play it at any gathering of interested adults where there are no children and it is socially acceptable to do so. I'm sure you have your own monthly and weekly gatherings of friends like we do. And if you don't, then I highly recommend you do. Start up your own Board Game Night, or Monday Night Poker, or Scrabble and Wine, or whatever suits your fancy. 

If you would like a game that you can play in public, there are tens of thousands of other choices out there. I am working on a PG-rated game as a side project as well. I'll have more details about that in the next few months.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 14, 2012)

Frankly, my social circle involves a lot of hypersexualized people and we do weirder shit sometimes. So I see no harm in this game whatsoever. But I wouldn't call it tasteful. And yes, porn can be tasteful, it just rarely happens.

It's funny how furoticon is sometimes advertised on FA itself, but I've long learned, that the forums are a different story altogether. It was not the best place to brng it up and Seppel, you're only making yourself look worse by bringin it up so much.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> NOT THIS AGAIN


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


>


Oh god, that was downright hilarious man.


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 20, 2012)

Goronian said:


> And yes, porn can be tasteful, it just rarely happens.



Not sure if serious...http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...B9pT8mcHoj7sQKrpqGlCQ&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAg&dur=638


----------



## Aetius (Mar 20, 2012)

Seppel said:


> However, I am sorry to hear that, at your home, you have a lot of fat sweaty guys who would masturbate down your leg if you tried to play Furoticon. I wish you the best in improving your living conditions.



These are wise words coming from a forum elder :V


----------



## Aidy (Mar 20, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


>



fucking hell lmfao


----------



## Tycho (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's a question: Why on earth should anyone piss away time and money (and dignity) on a deck of what amounts to furry smut YuGiOh cards when they could play MtG, a game with a comparatively huge following and thousands of cards and decks and play strategies and no need to use lowest-common-denominator appeal to hook people and reel them in? I can imagine a PC vs. Mac commercial parody with MtG and Furoticon.  As MtG extolled its virtues, credentials, etc Furoticon would occasionally butt in with "But I have furry porn." over and over.  Because that's all it has.  Consequently, its only REAL purpose is to titillate and it tries to mask the fact that it is a subpar CCG with that novelty.  I would liken a comparison between most CCGs and Furoticon to a comparison between D&D or White Wolf games to F.A.T.A.L.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 22, 2012)

the idola clan have a challenge for the creator cause we want a laugh
We do wish to challenge you to create the next deck set that have ZERO, nada, zilch, of anything sexual or a fetish, nor reuse already existing art for a card art.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> the idola clan have a challenge for the creator cause we want a laugh
> We do wish to challenge you to create the next deck set that have ZERO, nada, zilch, of anything sexual or a fetish, nor reuse already existing art for a card art.


I want to see that as well.


----------



## Seppel (Mar 24, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> the idola clan have a challenge for the creator cause we want a laugh
> We do wish to challenge you to create the next deck set that have ZERO, nada, zilch, of anything sexual or a fetish, nor reuse already existing art for a card art.



I'm not sure why that would make you laugh, but as I said before, I am developing a PG-rated game as a side project. I will be marketing it later this year. Thank you for your interest!


----------

